# OEM HID for B5.5 Passat



## skyfox (Aug 29, 2002)

What is the best place to purcahse OEM Hella HID headlight for B5.5 Passat
TIA
Peter


[Modified by skyfox, 8:33 AM 8-29-2002]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (skyfox)*

Peter,
Call around or get on some websites. You should find some differences in pricing. I"m not sure why but I've seen them as expensive as 1800 and as low as 1500. B5.5 is an expensive setup...I think you can get w8 setup for this as well (which is the most expensive).
Where in exton are you???
I live in West Chester. Look at my pics in my sig...tell me if you've seen me around.
I always have my eye out for other dubbers, what color passat are you driving?
Later,



> Where is the best place to purcahse OEM Hella HID headlight for B5.5 Passat
> TIA
> Peter[/QUOTE


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (nater)*

I am not sure, but I think all B5.5 OEM HID setups are bi-xenon. I am sure I will be corrected if I am wrong.
Places to look - http://www.ebay.de , http://www.pgperformance.com


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am not sure, but I think all B5.5 OEM HID setups are bi-xenon. I am sure I will be corrected if I am wrong.
Places to look - http://www.ebay.de</a> , <A HREF="http://www.pgperformance.com" TARGET="_blank">http://www.pgperformance.com [HR][/HR]​I didn't know that. I actually thought there was a regular low beam B5.5 and a Bi-xenon.
But again, sometimes when I have a few drinks I get confused!























Later,


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (nater)*

Right here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1854352825
$1025 USD
I am not sure if they are bi-xenon or not but the seller can tell you. He has the Jetta wagon with the supercharger on here.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (Bora20)*

Bora,
I think Skyfox did the right think in bidding on this product.
I think these are OEM Bi-Xenons. 
These are the W8 lamps (I believe) with the amber signal in b/w high and low beam.
I think on the non-W8 passat's there is a xenon lamp which is not bi-xenon.
I think these are bi-xenons.
Skyfox...if this is the real deal and this guy isn't snaking around I'd offer him the "buy it now" price. I'd be real worried someone else would "buy it now" at that 1075 price (unless your high bid is way up there).
Anyway,
Show me your lamps when you get them, I live like 4 minutes from you.
Later


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (nater)*

These are the real deal and you can contact the seller in teh MK4 forum under the same name as teh ebay selling name.
I think he is sponsored by VolksCafe? His name is Lee and he had teh sweet white MK4 Jetta before it was stolen (it had HIDs). He now has the sweet silver MK4 Jetta wagon with HIDs and a Z-Supercharger. It was in EuroTuner a few months ago.
He won't screw you around. I would personally just purchase them at the buy-it-now price as he is including the 10-12 pin adapter and everything else you need.


----------



## skyfox (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for all your reply, I bought the OEM HIDs from VolksCafe. I hope it will get here soon. 
Nater, I am in Lionville area, I will let you know when I get the lights. Do you know a good local shop that can aim the HIDs?
Skyfox


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (skyfox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nater deleted some lines.....blah blah blah








, I will let you know when I get the lights. Do you know a good local shop that can aim the HIDs?
Skyfox[HR][/HR]​All I can tell you is there really isn't a shop around here that I would trust I take my VW to. Maybe Don Galbraith Motors in Devon (look 'em up). I've taken my car there and they do good work. They specialize in Bimmers, Porsches, and other semi-exotic cars. There are some VW's there but I think one of the reasons there aren't is b/c they are a bit expensive.
They may have some experience in HID's tho.
What I'd do to be honest with you...is just aim them as you would a halogen lamp (the whole 20' away thing) then maybe aim them a bit down from there.
Have someone follow you in your car while you carefully examine the lights as you go up and over hills...Do the oncoming traffic thing from FAR AWAY too.
That's what I have done and it's really the only way you will know what others see when you are on the road.
Later,


----------



## skyfox (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (nater)*

Just exchanged e-mail will Lee (Volkscafe),my HIDs will be here next week,








I took a look at my light harness today, it has the 10-pin socket on my current lights, and I guess I have to pop the wires out and put them into the 12-pin adapter. Has anyone done that before? 
Skyfox


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (skyfox)*

I think his HIDs that he had for sale on EBay inlcuded the 10 to 12 pin adapter harness.


----------



## skyfox (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (Bora20)*

Bora20,
I thought the same, but when I asked him via e-mail last night, he stated they have the 12-pin headers and I have to pop out the wires and put them into the 12-pin headers


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (skyfox)*

congrats on the purchase. Shoot me an IM when you get em. I'm on boot road in west chester-prob 5 mins from you.
Later,
Or if you need help-certainly call me...
Later,


----------



## skyfox (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (nater)*

I go the lights from UPS today, the box is bit beat-up, but the lights are OK, and the better news is the OEM Bi-Xenon HID lights have the 10-pin connectors that plug right into the stock harness.








I am going to install them during the weekend. 
Skyfox


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID for B5.5 Passat (skyfox)*

SWEEEEETTTT!!!! Good old UPS always f's up the box. Always!!!!
Later,


----------

